
Justice Department Suspects Sci-Hub Founder Works for Russian Intelligence - KKKKkkkk1
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/justice-department-investigates-sci-hub-founder-on-suspicion-of-working-for-russian-intelligence/2019/12/19/9dbcb6e6-2277-11ea-a153-dce4b94e4249_story.html
======
coretx
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McCarthyism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McCarthyism)

------
celticninja
Do we like them? No. Are they Russian? Yes.

Must be FSB/GRU/KGB

------
100011
TDS knows no limits, lol.

